# Poling Platform on Carolina Skiff J16. Worth it?



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

I had one on my j16 and loved it. It's not the easiest thing to pole around but once you get the hang of it its pretty easy to move around. I also had a 25hp when I had the platform made that's why it's so close to the engine. I would say go for it.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Yes indeed. I poled a J16 for 18 years. For many of those years I easily had the means to get a nicer boat, but I had a hard time talking myself into spending the money because I was catching plenty of fish. My platform was built by a local welder, it bolted onto the rolled gunwales of the boat. When I first got mine there were virtually no poling skiffs in SW Louisiana and very few boats with platforms. After a few years there were 5 J16's rigged identical to mine running around Lake Charles with the same platform built by the same welder. It was all buddies of mine that had fished with me and liked my set up. Some folks say they are hard to pole, however since it's the boat I really learned to pole on I was used to it and never found it difficult. Not the quietest and certainly not the driest boat, but they float skinny and are tough little boats.. If I were doing it today I might go a different route because there are a lot more affordable skiff options out there now, and a lot more on the used market, but at the time it was by far the best I could do for the money. I think I was at about $7 grand all in, boat, motor, trailer, TM, rigging etc..


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

This is an idea I've kicked around.....following this
@Gambusia Is that poling platform custom made?


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

Yes had it made at a local shop. Worked great. Very sturdy.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I knew a guy that fished Snake Bight out of Flamingo in Everglades National Park using a J-16 with a poling platform and he said it worked great for an inexpensive rig... That huge area couldn't be fished except by poling and they sight-fished almost exclusively.

Make a point of talking to an outfit like Bluepoint that makes a bunch of towers for all kinds of skiffs - and remember that you'll need generous clearance above whatever motor you're running (when the motor is trimmed or raised all the way up you need almost three inches of clearance... Remember as well that if you're eventually going to have a different motor on your skiff that different motors have different profiles.... 

Good luck with whatever you choose..


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Gambusia Got any more pictures?


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> Gambusia Got any more pictures?



I will check and see. I'm sure I do. I will post when and if I find them.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Here's the platform I had on my J16


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

Poling platforms are a great addition to a skiff. I have one on my CG LT25. I'll never had a boat without one. They are great for more than poling. I love sitting on mine while parked under a bridge. I also use mine as a table for filleting on the spot because im big on "get the guts out quick". I use a cutting board btw. Put a T-Bag under it to hold your PFDs so you have more storage in the hull. I lean up against mine all the time.

Worth the money.


----------



## C.Ward (Jan 19, 2016)

I had a j16 with a poling platform. Takes some practice as the boat wants to spin most of the time, but was certainly manageable. I sold this on Microsoft several years ago.


----------



## Gambusia (Oct 19, 2020)

Found some more pics.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks...I've got a pretty good idea of what I want


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Yes, do it. You won't regret it. If you don't like it then you can probably sell for what you paid.


----------

